# Theo's a secret lady gaga fan...



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Theo's been sleeping most of the day, lady gaga comes on tv at radio ones big weekend in the UK and Theo's bedding starts moving and his little heads peeking out looking at the tv. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

HAHA!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Some of her hair styles remind me of a hedgie!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: Some of her hair styles remind me of a hedgie!


I agree!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: I see the resemblence :lol: :lol: Great picture!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

A Gaga pog! I love it! :lol: :lol: 

Kathy


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know maybe he is thinking "WTH???" That is what I think sometimes when i see her.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Heheh, that picture does resemble a hog!


----------



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

My Alpine love Gaga too! haha I have him in my lap and when gaga comes on he makes sure to always look around :lol: He also enjoys Adele and Justin Bieber. haha. When he is running around and I start playing Adele, he starts to calm down and want to sleep in my lap or on my stomach.


----------

